# What do you think?



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

flinch said:


> That's not always true.
> 
> Tagging Option for Antlerless Deer Hunters
> 
> An antlerless deer hunter, with an unused license valid for an antlered deer and an unused antlerless license for the DMU in which they are hunting, may tag a male antlerless deer with the antlered deer license kill tag. Both licenses must be in the hunters possession at the time of harvest. All deer must be immediately tagged. A male antlerless deer means a male deer without antlers or with antlers where the longest antler extends less than three inches above the skull.


----------



## BIG BUCK DOWN (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't see why this guy should have to burn a tag for a deer he never recovered. The DNR site states the following: 

"Immediately after killing a deer, bear, elk, or turkey, you must validate your kill tag and fasten it to the antler, lower jaw or lower leg in such a manner that the tag remains securely attached to the animal. Do not stick or wrap the kill tag to the antler of a deer.
The best way to attach a kill tag is to lay a strong piece of wire or cord across the sticky side of the kill tag so the tag can be folded in half. Tie the wire or cord to the animal. Make sure the kill tag is completely legible and visible for inspection. 
*It is unlawful to tag an animal you did not legally kill*.
The kill tag must remain attached until you process or butcher the animal, or the animal is accepted for processing and recorded by a commercial processor or taxidermist."

I think the key word here is immediately. Sounds to me the guy should keep the horns and not worry about. Personally I hope he shoots two more deer and fills his tag.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

BIG BUCK DOWN said:


> I think the key word here is immediately. Sounds to me the guy should keep the horns and not worry about. Personally I hope he shoots two more deer and fills his tag.


The post indicates that there is no question that the deer was shot by the hunter that took the antlers. The post also indicates he didn't find it until a few days later. If he wants the antlers then as soon as he took them, "immediately" upon taking the antlers from the deer he shot he should have tagged it otherwise, he has no right at that time to take any part of the deer. He obviously did recover the deer so as BIG BUCK DOWN indicates, "immediately" is the key word and he should have tagged it immediately upon touching any part of the deer.


----------



## minnow (Apr 4, 2003)

> You can not poses any part of a deer without a tag. If you find a dead deer you can have the police or dnr give you a right to poses tag for the deer. You can't tag a deer with your tag unless you killed it. He should have used a tag for the antlers since he did kill it.
> __________________


 Well if that is the case should I tag every shed antler I find? The guy made a bad shot, lost the deer and somebody recovered the head. Then really should the farmer be fined for leaving an animal carcass? Take the head keep the tag and let the coyotes and critters take care of the rest. To bad but it happens to alot of hunters. Chalk it up as experience.


----------



## BIG BUCK DOWN (Dec 6, 2007)

Boehr the post does not indicate that the person that shot the deer found it, the farmer found the deer and gave him the antlers. So why should he tag a deer that he did not find? What is the timeline that the deer must be tagged? The guy should keep the antlers and use his other two tags, bottom line. Also another post stated that you should call the DNR or Police if a dead deer is found on your property. Most laws are restrictive meaning they tell you what you cannot do. I would like to see the law that states if a deer carcass is found on my property I must call the DNR of Police. The last thing this state needs is more government control.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

minnow said:


> Well if that is the case should I tag every shed antler I find? The guy made a bad shot, lost the deer and somebody recovered the head. Then really should the farmer be fined for leaving an animal carcass?


Stay on track, we are not discussing sheds here.



BIG BUCK DOWN said:


> I would like to see the law that states if a deer carcass is found on my property I must call the DNR of Police. The last thing this state needs is more government control.


To answer both questions about the farmer being fined and calling the DNR to get a permit, All deer are property of the state whethere dead or alive. Unless a person tags a deer or gets a permit for the deer from the DNR then it is not their deer. As for the law;

MCL 324.40105 All animals found in this state, whether resident or migratory and whether native or introduced, are the property of the people of the state, and the taking of all animals shall be regulated by the department as provided by law.

I assume you already know about the tagging immediately since you already posted it and I already explained about immediately meaning as soon as it comes into your possession. The post does indicate that the person who shot the deer does now have the antlers. The post is not clear if the antlers were given to him by the farmer or the farmer told him about the dead deer and he went and got the antlers although it really makes no difference in this situation, the shooter is still the one who killed the deer that the antlers came from.

As for the farmer, he didn't keep the deer or kill the deer so he really is not part of the equation. As for government control, protection and wise use along with fairness to all citizens in the taking and possession of wild game is not too much government control in my opinion, especially since it has been this way for decades.

Also keep in mind that I am not implying that a CO would or would not arrest for this type of thing I am just stating the requirements of the law and what should happen to ensure that one would not get into any trouble.


----------



## BIG BUCK DOWN (Dec 6, 2007)

You did not answer my question. Where does the law state I must contact a DNR agent if a deer carcass is on my property? The law that you cited states that the deer are public and regulated by the DNR. How does that mandate me to contact the DNR if the deer is found on my property if I want the antlers?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

BIG BUCK DOWN said:


> You did not answer my question. Where does the law state I must contact a DNR agent if a deer carcass is on my property? The law that you cited states that the deer are public and regulated by the DNR. How does that mandate me to contact the DNR if the deer is found on my property if I want the antlers?


I did answer your question but if you can't understand that any deer (especially one that has been recently shot as this thread deals with) does not belong to you as an indivdual then you just go ahead and do what you want. That is the reason for kill tags and road kill permits issued by any police agency and permits for dead deer or bear issued by only COs. Under your reasoning, if you found a dead owl, eagle, bear, wolf etc., on your property you would believe that is yours too. I never could or can any other CO make one obey the law prior to any action, they can only make it so one can explain their actions to a judge. Sorry, not going to argue with you.

324.40106 A person shall not take, release, transport, sell, buy, *or have in his or her possession *game or any protected animal, *whether living or dead, or parts of any game or protected animal*, from this state or from outside of this state, except as provided for in this part or by an order of the department or an interim order of the department. This section does not enhance the department's powers to establish an open season for an animal that is not game or give the department the power to designate a species as game.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

What boehr says makes perfect sense, especially, admittedly he knew it was the deer he shot earlier. I wouldn't be surprised if he would have called a CO immediately, he may have looked the other way, but maybe not. If he would have been honest, and upfront, there are a lot of LEO's who will let it go, honestly and integrity go hand in hand in my opinion. Again, he should have the DNR at once, that would have answered his question for sure.


----------



## kydia (Dec 19, 2005)

malainse said:


> The farmer violated the law by removing the antlers from the deer. ...


 
If I'm out in the spring and find a antlered skull and bones from the previous fall, can I pick up the skull with attached antlers? If I can, at what point in time does it become legal to do so? I take it never?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

At the point and time when common sense would say that a person who shot the deer would have not let it lay for the period of time for the sole purpose of recovering the antlers. Finding sheds has long been a permitted activity but when one talks a few days to the following spring there is little question in my mind what common sense would dictate.


----------

